# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλώς σας βρήκα

## christos80

Γεια σας μόλις αγόρασα τα πρώτα μου ζεμπρακια και μπήκα στο φορουμ για να μάθω για αυτά τα υπέροχα πουλιά. ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχή

----------


## christos80

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/%CE%A7%CE%A1%CE%97%CE%A3%CE%A4%CE%9F%CE%A3/Downloads/36596125_10215992921438518_1816552371984007168_n.j  pg[/IMG]
αυτά είναι τα καμάρια μου περιμένω τις εντυπώσεις σας

----------


## christos80

δεν ξερω πωσ να την ανεβασω την φωτο

----------


## amastro

Καλώς ήρθες και να χαίρεσαι τα ζεμπράκια σου.
Αν θες, ανέβασε τις φωτογραφίες σου στο imgur και μετά με απλή αντιγραφή-επικόλληση την εμφανίζεις στο μήνυμά σου.

----------


## christos80

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το καλωσόρισμα και για την βοηθεια 



εδώ είναι τα καμάρια μου 
πως σας φαίνονται?

----------


## Soulaki

Καλως ηρθες, και καλη αρχη, με τα νεα σου, φιλαρακια.

----------


## Esmi

Καλησπέρα! Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ μας εσύ και τα ζεμπράκια σου! Να τα χαίρεσαι τα φιλαράκια σου είναι πολύ όμορφα!

----------


## christos80

ευχαριστώ πολύ γνωρίζει κανείς το θηλυκό σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκει το αρσενικό πρέπει να είναι black cheek αλλά το θηλυκό δεν ξερό

----------


## wild15

Καλώς μας ήρθες! ! Να τα χαίρεσαι! !

----------


## Titribit

Καλώς όρισες και να τα χαίρεσαι!
τι έχεις μέσα στην αυγοθηκη?

----------


## christos80

αυγοτροφη ειχα γιατι?

----------


## Flifliki

Καλώς ήρθες! Κουκλάκια είναι!

----------


## ndlns

Καλώς ήρθες, να τα χαίρεσαι τα πουλάκια, είναι πολύ όμορφα!
Αυγοτροφή είναι η κίτρινη βιταμίνη; Γιατί η τελευταία δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο για τα πουλάκια... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

https://imgur.com/a/s0btTgf
https://imgur.com/a/kPQTfYq
αυγοτροφη ζητησα απο το pet shop και μου δωσανε αυτη που ειναι το καλυτερο μου ειπαν
δεν ειναι? για δες και πεσ μου

----------


## Titribit

τι μαρκας ειναι?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλώς τις δέχτηκες τις κόρνες σου!! Χαίρομαι να βλέπω νέα παραδεισάκια στο φόρουμ!  :Big Grin: 




> ευχαριστώ πολύ γνωρίζει κανείς το θηλυκό σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκει το αρσενικό πρέπει να είναι black cheek αλλά το θηλυκό δεν ξερό


Το αγοράκι όπως πολύ σωστά είπες είναι black cheek και το κοριτσάκι σου είναι pied. Ίσως έχουν και κρυμμένες μεταλλάξεις και τα δύο, τα ζεμπράκια είναι λίγο kinder έκπληξη! 

Βλέπω λίγο ταλαιπωρημένα φτεράκια και ουρίτσες, πρόσεξε τα κλαδάκια στο κλουβί να μην είναι πολύ δίπλα στα κάγκελα και ακουμπάει η ουρίτσα και τσακίζει! Αν είναι έτσι από πριν έρθουν σε εσένα, θα φτιάξουν σύντομα σίγουρα. Μπορεί να βοηθήσει και το μπανάκι σε αυτό!  :Happy:

----------


## christos80

> τι μαρκας ειναι?





Καλημερα Manitoba ειναι η μαρκα δεν ξερω ανα ηρθε η φωτο 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

> Καλώς τις δέχτηκες τις κόρνες σου!! Χαίρομαι να βλέπω νέα παραδεισάκια στο φόρουμ! 
> 
> 
> 
> Το αγοράκι όπως πολύ σωστά είπες είναι black cheek και το κοριτσάκι σου είναι pied. Ίσως έχουν και κρυμμένες μεταλλάξεις και τα δύο, τα ζεμπράκια είναι λίγο kinder έκπληξη! 
> 
> Βλέπω λίγο ταλαιπωρημένα φτεράκια και ουρίτσες, πρόσεξε τα κλαδάκια στο κλουβί να μην είναι πολύ δίπλα στα κάγκελα και ακουμπάει η ουρίτσα και τσακίζει! Αν είναι έτσι από πριν έρθουν σε εσένα, θα φτιάξουν σύντομα σίγουρα. Μπορεί να βοηθήσει και το μπανάκι σε αυτό!


Ευχαριστω 
Ετσι τα πηρα οι ουρες ηταν λιγο ταλαιπωρημενες αλλα πιστευω θα φτιαξουν...τα κλαδια ειναι σε αποσταση το μονο που με απασχολει τωρα ειναι οτι απο χτες το απογευμα που τα πηρα δεν εχουν ξεαγχωθει και δεν εχουν πιει ουτε νερο ελπιζω σημερα σιγα σιγα να παρουν τα πανω τους....καθονται και τα δυο σε μια γωνια 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Μην σε αγχωνει αυτό! Θέλουν το χρόνο τους για να προσαρμοστούν στα νέα δεδομένα και στον καινούριο χώρο... Οπότε σιγά σιγά θα συνηθίσουν και θα αρχίσουν να παίρνουν θάρρος και να ανοίγονται!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

> Μην σε αγχωνει αυτό! Θέλουν το χρόνο τους για να προσαρμοστούν στα νέα δεδομένα και στον καινούριο χώρο... Οπότε σιγά σιγά θα συνηθίσουν και θα αρχίσουν να παίρνουν θάρρος και να ανοίγονται!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Να φανταστεις εστειλα την Μανα μου να παει να τα δει στο σπιτι μου αν εχουν φυγει απο την γωνια τους τωρα που ειμαι δουλεια


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Χαχαχαχαχαχα
Και, είχαμε καμία αλλαγή; Άλλαξαν στέκι;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Μολις μιλησα και μου ειπε οτι εχουν ξεθαρεψει λεει και τρωνε την αυγοτροφη τωρα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Πολύ ωραία.. δε μου λες, αυτό που βλέπω μέσα στο κλουβί είναι φωλιά; Βλέπω καλά δηλαδή;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Ναι φωλια ειναι γιατι;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Καλό θα ήταν να τη βγάλεις γιατί η διαδικασία της αναπαραγωγής είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση και θέλει προετοιμασία κλπ κλπ! εγώ δεν τα ξέρω καλά αυτά γιατί δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με αναπαραγωγή, το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι δεν είναι κάτι απλό! 
Ας συνηθίσουν πρώτα τα μικρακια μεταξύ τους, να σταματήσουν να είναι και στρεσαρισμενα, να προσαρμοστούν στον χώρο και να βρεις τις διατροφικές τους συνήθειες και αργότερα, αν το θέλεις να κάνεις αναπαραγωγή, να το ψάξεις να ενημερωθείς καλύτερα και να ξεκινήσεις τη διαδικασία και την κατάλληλη εποχή  :Happy: 
Στα λέω σαν συμβουλή όλα αυτά βέβαια και εσύ αποφασίζεις τι θα θέλεις να κάνεις!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

> Καλό θα ήταν να τη βγάλεις γιατί η διαδικασία της αναπαραγωγής είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση και θέλει προετοιμασία κλπ κλπ! εγώ δεν τα ξέρω καλά αυτά γιατί δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με αναπαραγωγή, το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι δεν είναι κάτι απλό! 
> Ας συνηθίσουν πρώτα τα μικρακια μεταξύ τους, να σταματήσουν να είναι και στρεσαρισμενα, να προσαρμοστούν στον χώρο και να βρεις τις διατροφικές τους συνήθειες και αργότερα, αν το θέλεις να κάνεις αναπαραγωγή, να το ψάξεις να ενημερωθείς καλύτερα και να ξεκινήσεις τη διαδικασία και την κατάλληλη εποχή 
> Στα λέω σαν συμβουλή όλα αυτά βέβαια και εσύ αποφασίζεις τι θα θέλεις να κάνεις!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Τα πουλια ειναι ζευγαρι και ηδη ειναι ετοιμα για αναπαραγωγη  γιαυτο εχω και αυγο τροφη και αυγο και κοκκαλο σουπιας τωρα απο οτι καταλαβα απο αθτα που εχω διαβασει δεν υπαρχουν περιοδο αναπαραγωγης για τα ζεμπρακια αναπαραγονται συνεχεια αμα τα αφησεις.γιαυτο τα εχω βαλει ολα τωρα δεν ξερω αν κανω καπου λαθος διορθωστε με περιμενω τις συμβουλες απο πιο εμπειρους 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς όρισες , πανέμορφα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δυστυχώς δεν είναι αυτή τη στιγμή περίοδος αναπαραγωγής, τώρα θα έπρεπε να τελειώνουν τα πουλάκια όχι να ξεκινούν. Ακόμα και τα ζεμπράκια που είναι φημισμένα για την ικανότητα τους να αναπαράγονται, μπορούν να παρουσιάσουν προβλήματα που ίσως δεν τα περιμένεις και ιδιαίτερα σε τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες. Πρόπερσυ τέτοια εποχή, ολοκλήρωναν την τελευταία γέννα τους, τα πουλάκια ήταν σχεδόν έτοιμα να βγουν από τη φωλιά και μου πέθαναν από τη ζέστη. 

Επίσης μόλις τα πήρες και προσαρμόζονται στο νέο περιβάλλον, δεν ξέρεις αν πιθανώς είναι φορείς κάποιας ασθένειας που ακόμα δεν έχει εκδηλωθεί κλπ. Σου προτείνω να τα φροντίσεις όσο μπορείς καλύτερα για τώρα, να ενημερωθείς ακόμα παραπάνω για την αναπαραγωγή τους και του χρόνου την άνοιξη να τους βάλεις φωλίτσα  :Happy:

----------


## ndlns

Νομίζω ότι αυτό το προϊόν που πήρες για αυγοτροφή, πρέπει να έχω πάρει το ίδιο παλιότερα, είναι απλά κίτρινη μπισκοτοτροφή που έχει και κάτι από αυγό. Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, αλλά δες αν στο τρώνε. Εμένα δεν... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

> Νομίζω ότι αυτό το προϊόν που πήρες για αυγοτροφή, πρέπει να έχω πάρει το ίδιο παλιότερα, είναι απλά κίτρινη μπισκοτοτροφή που έχει και κάτι από αυγό. Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, αλλά δες αν στο τρώνε. Εμένα δεν... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Σημερα ξεθαρεψανε αρκετα και τρωνε αλλα τα παρακολουθω οτι μονο αυτο τρωνε τωρα δεν εχουν αγγιξει  τους σπορους...η συσκευασια λεει οτι περιεχει προιοντα αρτοποιιας ελαια λιπη δημητριακα μελι 1%,αυγα και παραγωγα τους 1% βιταμινες Α D3 E K B1 B2 B3  E1 C φυλικο οξυ....πρεπει να το βγαλω σχεδον φαγανε το μισο και δεν εχουν αγγιξει τους σπορους απο το πρωι 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Καλημερα μπανιαριστικαν τα σκασμενα !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ωπ! Να τα, τα παπάκια!! Δεν έχουν πολύ πλάκα όταν κάνουν μπάνιο;; Σαν ελικοπτεράκια ακούγονται!

----------


## christos80

Αστα να πανε 2 μερα με μπανιαρα και σημερα αναγκαστηκα να τους βαλω και αλλο νερο γιατι το αδειασανε απο τα φτερουγισματα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Έχουν πολύ πλάκα όταν είναι βρεγμένα! Πάντως φαίνεται να αρχίζουν να εγκλιματιζονται σιγά σιγά  :Happy:  θετικό αυτό!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Εγω εχω εντυπωσιαστει που ξεθαρεψαν τοσο γρηγορα αν και ειναι αγορα απο πετ και μου εχουν πει οτι δυσκολευονται να δεχτουν πολλα εμενα απο την δευτερη μερα τους εβαλα μπανιερα την δεχτηκαν και το αυγο που εβρασα....σημερα τους εβαλα κολοκύθι το τσιμπησανε....την αυγοτροφη την πρωτη μερα την κατασπαραξαν οσο για την μεταξυ τους σχεση ειναι πολυ καλη ο ενας καθαριζει τον αλλον,ο αρσενικος ολο της κελαιδαει και της τριβετε....ειναι γενικα σε πολυ καλη φαση


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κοιμούνται δίπλα δίπλα; Μαζί;

----------


## christos80

> Κοιμούνται δίπλα δίπλα; Μαζί;


Απο την πρωτη μερα που τα πηρα...γιατι;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Μορφουλα _κ_ Γιοκο

παιδια ειναι πολυ ομορφα αυτα τα καναρινακια ποσο περιπου κανουν το ζευγαρι????

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Απο την πρωτη μερα που τα πηρα...γιατι;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Πολύ θετικό! Σημαίνει ότι τα έχουν βρει και είναι δεμένο ζευγαράκι!  :Happy:  




> παιδια ειναι πολυ ομορφα αυτα τα καναρινακια ποσο περιπου κανουν το ζευγαρι????


Αυτά δεν είναι καναρινάκια, είναι παραδείσια και συγκεκριμένα ζεμπράκια (zebra finch). Συνήθως κάνουν 8-12 ευρώ το πουλάκι από όσο ξέρω.

----------


## Μορφουλα _κ_ Γιοκο

ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια εμεις στο σπιτι εχουμε καναρινια κ τωρα εχω αναλαβει την πρωτη μου καναρινα μονη μου χωρις την βοηθεια του μπαμπα οποτε δε ξερω αν θελουν καποια ιδιαίτερη περιποίηση τα παραδείσια ( εγω θυμαμαι κατι ασπρα μικρα μαλλον εχω δει αλλη ρατσα ) παντως ειναι πολυ ομορφα  :Love0033:

----------


## christos80

Δυστυχως εγινε το ατυχημα και εχασα το θηλυκο καθαριζα το κλουβι ειχα βγαλει το πατο και δυστυχως δεν ειναι ενιαια η σιδερια του πατου δεν ηταν καλα βαλμενη εφυγε και βγηκε η θηλυκια και εξαφανιστηκε... στεναχωριεμαι παρα πολυ και δεν ξερω τι να κανω ο αλλος την ψαχνει και φωναζει συνεχεια.... μιλαμε σκετη απελπισια


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι ρε συ..... Δεν το πιστεύω.. Και πετάνε τα άτιμα υπερβολικά καλά αν κρίνουμε ότι γεννήθηκαν μέσα στα κλουβιά.. Αν κάνει το κάλεσμα ο αρσενικός (κάνουν μια συγκεκριμένη φωνή επικοινωνίας μεταξύ τους όταν δεν έχουν οπτική επαφή), προσπάθησε να ακούσεις μήπως υπάρχει ανταπόκριση από εκείνη και είναι κάπου κοντά αν και δυστυχώς δεν νομίζω..

----------


## christos80

Ασε μεγαλη στεναχωρια τωρα σταματησε να κελαιδαει αυτος και δεν ξερω τι να κανω


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Τελικά τι έγινε με το πουλάκι που απέμεινε; Πρέπει να είναι κακόκεφο ε;

----------


## christos80

Ναι φωναζει συνεχεια το ταιρι του μου ειπαν να βαλω νεα θηλυκια αυριο και αυτο θα κανω 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χρήστο θα πρέπει να περάσει καραντίνα το θηλυκό και περίοδο γνωριμίας. Μην τα βάλεις κατευθείαν μαζί στο ίδιο κλουβί! Έχουν και αυτά το χαρακτήρα τους και πρέπει να δεις πως να γνωριστούν και να δεις πως θα πάνε.

----------


## Titribit

καπου εκει γυρω ειναι το πουλακι,εχε το νου σου γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση να γυρισει

μην βιαστεις να παρεις αλλο,ανεβασε τις τεντες για να το κανεις πιο ευκολο

----------


## christos80

Θα περασει καραντινα θα την βαλω σε αλλο κλουβι να δω ποσο θα παει 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Εχω ανεβασει τεντες εχω βαλει νερο και σπορους παντου στην βεραντα μηπως εμφανιστει αλλα δεν εχει εμφανιστει εκανε και πολυ ζεστη και φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα αντεξε μονο του 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Μολις μου εφερε νεο ζευγαρακι η κοπελια μου μπας και ξεχαστω λεει αν και δεν θα ησυχασω αν δεν ηρεμισει ο Στρατης και βρει το ταιρι του 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πανέμορφα και αυτά!! Να τα χαίρεσαι! 

Κράτα όμως καραντίνα, μην τα φέρεις σε επαφή ακόμα για να είσαι σίγουρος!  :Happy:

----------


## Flifliki

Πω πω φαντάζομαι τη στενοχώρια σου.. Κ αυτό το καυμενουλι..

----------


## christos80

Καλημερα ο μικρος δεν εχει σταματησει να την φωναζει και σημερα 
Εφερα και νεα θηλυκια αλλα συνεχιζει να φωναζει 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ο μωρέ το καημενακι.. μπορεί να δει και να ακούσει το νέο ζευγάρι και τη νέα θηλυκιά;

----------


## christos80

Ναι κοντα τους εχω 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Να το το θηλυκο




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

> Μολις μου εφερε νεο ζευγαρακι η κοπελια μου μπας και ξεχαστω λεει αν και δεν θα ησυχασω αν δεν ηρεμισει ο Στρατης και βρει το ταιρι του 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Στο καινουριο ζευγαρακι βρηκα αυγο κατω τι να κανω παιδες....βοηθειααααα


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βιαστικά πουλιά! Αυτή την εποχή όμως και με τις ζέστες που πιάνουν... τίποτα. Είναι αρκετά διφορούμενο το θέμα και δεν θα ήταν σωστό να επιβάλλω την άποψη μου. Εγώ επειδή έχω πολλά ζευγαράκια βρίσκω κάποιες φορές αυγά, τα πετάω.. Δεν μπορώ να υποστηρίξω παραπάνω πουλάκια αυτή τη στιγμή όσο και αν το θέλω, αλλά και με τις θερμοκρασίες τώρα, δύσκολη η αναπαραγωγή με άγνωστα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## christos80

Το αυγο το βρηκα στο πατο σπασμενο δεν ξερω αν προλαβαν σε μια μερα να ζευγαρωσουν ή ειχε γινει κατι στο πετ μου κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση απο την κλουβα που τα πηραμε μου ειπε η κοπελια μου οτι ηταν 2 αρσενικα και 6 θηλυκα ο ενας αρσενικος ηταν αυτος στην φωτο και ο αλλος ηταν ξεπουπουλιασμενος και δεν τον πηρε τωρα δεν ξερω αν ζευγαρωσε με αυτον η με τον αλλον σαν ζευγαρι ειναι κοντα αν και στην αρχη η θηλυκια οταν ερχοταν ο αρσενικος στο ιδιο κλαρι τον εδιωχνε τωρα εχουν ηρεμισει αν και δεν πολυκαθονται μαζι 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν χρειάζεται να έχει ζευγαρώσει για να κάνει αυγό, μπορεί να το κάνει και μόνη της και απλά δεν είναι γονιμοποιημένο  :Happy:  Σαν ζευγαράκι ακόμα δεν τα έχουν βρει πάντως, οπότε μην σε προβληματίζει η αναπαραγωγή αυτή τη στιγμή. Όταν είναι ζευγάρι κοιμούνται μαζί, ακολουθεί το ένα το άλλο σχεδόν παντού, καθαρίζονται κλπ!  :Love0007:

----------


## christos80

Εχω βαλει θερμομετρο και η θερμοκρασια στο χωρο τους ειναι 22 με 27 βαθμους το μεσιμερι σαν θερμοκρασια ειναι καλη ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι μια χαρά είναι. Όσο ζεσταίνει ο καιρός θα τα δεις να ανοίγουν λίγο τα φτερά τους πιο μακρυά από το σώμα και να ανοίγουν το στόμα σαν να λαχανιάζουν. Μην τρομάξεις, είναι φυσιολογικό. Να τσεκάρεις να είναι δροσερό κάπως το νερό τους και να βάζεις μπανιερίτσα!

----------


## christos80

Βαζω μπανιερα εξωτερικη το πρωι και την αλλαζω νερο  μετα απο 3 ωρες μεχρι το μεσιμερι επισης αλλαζω το νερο στις ποτιστρες  2 φορες την ημερα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πωπω περιποίηση τα μικρούλια! Μπράβο Χρήστο!!

----------


## christos80

Ναι αππ την πολυ περιποιηση χασαμε την θηλυκια και εμεινε μονος ο Στρατης χαχαχα....τωρα την θηλυκια που πηρα να την βαλω σε 40 μερες; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχααχα, συμβαίνουν σε όλους μας αυτά. Και εμένα μου έχει φύγει καναρινάκι που ευτυχώς έπιασα και ένα ζεμπράκι (και μάλιστα μωρό), που έγινε σίφουνας και δεν το βρήκα ποτέ. 

Για να είσαι σίγουρος ναι, φαίνεται μεγάλο το διάστημα αλλά από το να σου προκύψουν θέματα, καλύτερα να περιμένεις!

----------


## christos80

Μια απορια εχω την θηλικια σε αλλο κλουβι και παρατηρω οτι οταν ο αρσενικος την βλεπει σταματαει το κορναρισμα που κανει το απλο αρχιζει και κορναρει συνεχομενα κκορδωνεται και σηκωνονται τα πουπουλα πανω απο το κεφαλι του τι σημαινει αυτο;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαααχααχα, εξελίσσεται το ειδύλλιο! Αυτό είναι το κάλεσμα των αρσενικών προς τα θηλυκά! Όταν είναι να ζευγαρώσουν, ξεκινάνε έτσι και μετά την ακολουθεί από κλαδί σε κλαδί και χοροπηδάει μέχρι να τον δεχτεί η τσούπρα!

----------


## christos80

Πλακα μου κανεις τωρα....40 μερες καραντινα ο αρσενικος θα λυσσαξει...και αυτη ουτε καν του δινει σημασια καιθεται στην κουνια της και τον παρακολουθει κατεβαινει κατω τρωει και παλι στην κουνια καμια σημασια το βρωμοθηλυκο χαχαχα


Ειναι που ειναι κομματια που του εφυγε η αλλη αμα ειναι και αυτη ετσι θα παθει καταθλιψη ο Στρατης 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχααχααα, δεν πειράζει έχει 40 μέρες να την ψήσει ότι είναι στ'αλήθεια γραφτό τους να είναι μαζί! Έρωτα αχ έρωτα ένα πράγμα!  :Cool0037:

----------


## christos80

Τα αλλα δυο που τα εχω μαζι που εκανε η θηλυκια αυγο χτες σημερα δεν εκανε αλλο αλλα δεν εχουν ερθει καθολου κοντα οποτε παει ο αρσενικος στο κλαδι της αυτη τον τσιμπαει και τον διωχνει και αυτος καθεται σε μια γωνια την περισσοτερη ωρα και μονο σηκωνεται και τρωει ενω αυτη γυρναει ολο το κλουβι και μπανιαριζεται συνεχεια μολις καθεται ο αρσενικος μονο στο κλαδι της τον διωχνει και επισης μου καβει εντυπωση που απο κατω ειναι λιγο πρισμενη λες βα βγαλει και αλλο αυγο;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Νομιζω ειναι αυγο τι λες;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χμμμ, συνήθως δεν έχουν κάποιο φούσκωμα πριν κάνουν το αυγό εκτός και αν την έχει ζορίσει και γιαυτό δεν το έβγαλε από το πρωί. Έχουν σουπιοκόκκαλο στο κλουβί ή κάποια άλλη πηγή ασβεστίου;

----------


## christos80

Σαπιοκοκαλο εχει ναι δεν ξερω αν τρωει


Εβαλα το πρωι φωλια και νημα μπας και κανει τπτ αλλα δεν βλεπω να κανει τπτ αυτη καθεται μια πανω απο την φωλια και μια πανω απο το νημα και το τσιμπαει μονο αυτο και εχει ριξει καποια κατω 


Νομιζω οτι ειναι αμυντικη με τον αρσενικο γιατι δεν ειναι δικα του 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Απλά δεν τα έχουν βρει ακόμα σαν ζευγάρι, μπορεί από το πετ σοπ να είχε δέσει με άλλο πουλάκι και τώρα να της παίρνει χρόνο. Έχουν και αυτά τις προτιμήσεις και τις συμπάθειες τους. Για μένα δεν πρέπει να βάλεις φωλιά τη στιγμή που δεν τα έχουν βρει ακόμα και κυνηγιούνται. Η αναπαραγωγή στα zebra finch θέλει πολύ συνεργασία και από τα δύο πουλάκια. Τη φωλιά τη φτιάχνει ο αρσενικός, εκείνη την επιθεωρεί στο τέλος. Μετά μοιράζονται και το κλώσσημα και το τάισμα. Αν όντως είναι ένσπορα τα αυγά και τα πουλιά μαλώνουν, δεν θα πάει καλά το πράγμα. Είναι και η λάθος εποχή.

Αυτό όμως το αφήνω στη δική σου κρίση γιατί καμιά φορά πρέπει να πειραματιστούμε και οι ίδιοι και να τα δούμε στη πράξη για να δούμε τι βολεύει τελικά!  :Happy:

----------


## christos80

Ναι οκ αυτο θα το δω απλα λυπαμαι που βγαζει αυγα και πεφτουν κατω και ασπορα να ειναι και να μην γεννηθουν οτι θα μπει σε διαδικασια να κλωσησει νομιζω καλο  θα τις κανει πιστευω δεν ξερω μπρος το παρων με ανησυχει οτι δεν εχει βγαλει το αυγο 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι λογικό να σε στεναχωρεί. Κοίτα μπορεί να μην έχει άλλο αυγό, δεν κάνουν πάντα συνεχόμενα ειδικά αν είναι άσπορα ή εκτός αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου. Μπορείς να την πιάσεις (μέσα στο σπίτι εννοείται) να δεις αν είναι όντως φούσκωμα ή απλά το κάνουν τα πούπουλα της;

----------


## christos80

Δεν ξερω θα προσπαθησω 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Εγώ δίνω ostex κατά διαστήματα που είναι σαν συμπλήρωμα ασβεστίου. Για αυγό μου φαίνεται εμένα.

----------


## christos80

Καλησπερα εχω καιρο να γραψω ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα εγω ενωσα το νεο ζευγαρι (μετα την απωλεια της θηλυκιας) και τα πανε πολυ καλα απο την πρωτη μερα καθονται μαζι  το αλλο ζευγαρι που ειναι απο την αρχη αποφασισα να το αφησω να ζευγαρωση οποτε εβαλα φωλια την εχτισε ο αρσενικος και η θηλυκια μετα απο 2 μερες εκανε σημερα το πρωτο αυγουλακι ....ξερω οτι θα μου πειτε οτι δεν ειναι περιοδος αναπαραγωγης αλλα σκεφτηκα οτι η συνθηκες ειναι καλες στο μερος που ειναι με θερμοκρασιες που δεν ξεπερνουν τους 30 βαθμους καθως εχουμε στα 500 μετρα θαλασσα και μεσα στα πευκα οποτε το αφησα να γινει και τωρα τα αποκαλυπτηρια 

Το ζευγαρι που εννωθηκε 


Και το ζευγαρι που μολις γεννησε το πρωτο αυγουλακι 



Να σημειωσω οτι το ζευγαρι που γεννησε τρωει φουλ αυγο σαπιοκοκκαλο και φυσικα το αγαπημενο τους κεχρι εδω και 8 μερες 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χρήστο είναι πανέμορφα πραγματικά! Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά με την αναπαραγωγή και εμείς εδώ θα είμαστε να σε βοηθήσουμε σε ότι χρειαστείς!
Εξάλλου εμείς απλά λέμε γνώμες και απόψεις, δεν επιβάλλουμε κάτι και σίγουρα ο καθένας θέλει να ανακαλύψει και πράγματα μόνος του!

----------


## christos80

Σε ευχαριστω Κωνσταντινα και θα ξεκινησω αμεσως λοιπον τις ερωτησεις μπας και με βοηθησεις
Η θηλυκια μπαινει συνεχεια μεσα και εξακολουθει να διορθωνει την φωλια και ο αρσενικος να τις φερνει υλικο εχουν περυτιλιξει ολοι την ψαθινη φωλια και φοβαμαι μην πλακωσουν το αυγο  με το νημα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Δευτερο αυγουλακι σημερα αλλα παρατηρησα οτι οταν βγηκε καποια στιγμη η θηλυκια εξω ο αρσενικος την καβαλησε για δευτερολεπτα αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν εχουν ζευγαρωσει και οτι η θηλυκια εχει κανει ασπορα;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αφού έχουν ξεκινήσει να γεννούν αυγά, βγάλε το νήμα δεν το χρειάζονται. Τα ζεμπράκια είναι πολύ φανατικοί χτίστες και όσο βρίσκουν υλικό, τόσο θα φτιάχνουν και ναι πιθανόν να καταλήξουν να καλύψουν τα αυγά, οπότε όταν αρχίζει η γέννηση των αυγών, το αφαιρούμε!  :Happy:  

Πιθανόν να είναι άσπορα αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Μην σε ανησυχεί πάντως αφού έγινε το μοιραίο και μπροστά σου, λογικά τα επόμενα θα είναι ένσπορα!

----------


## christos80

Δεν ξερω αμα εγινε το μοιραιο και δεν ξερω ποσο κραταει το βατεμα χαχαχα και χτες προσπαθησε να την καβαλησει για λιγα δευτερα....υπαρχει περιπτωση να την εχει βατεψει και να ξαναπροσπαθει;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι λίγα δεύτερα κρατάει μην περιμένεις κάτι πιο εντυπωσιακό  ::  Ναι αμέ, δεν κάνουν πάντα μόνο ένα βάτεμα!

----------


## christos80

Τελεια σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια Κωνσταντινα... πες μου τωρα για τις μεταλλαξεις τι πρεπει να περιμενω απο την γεννα αυτου του ζευγαριου; Διαβασα αρκετα αλλα εχω μπερδευτει 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Αυτο το ζευγαρακι



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εδώ το αγοράκι σου είναι chestnut flanked white (continental- επειδή έχει μαύρες μπάρες στην ουρά του) και το κοριτσάκι fawn. Και οι δύο μεταλλάξεις είναι φυλοσύνδετες που σημαίνει ότι σχετίζονται με το φύλο των γονέων και των απογόνων. 

Επειδή ο αρσενικός σου είναι cfw, θα βγουν άσπρα κοριτσάκια. Για να έβγαιναν και λευκά αγόρια θα έπρεπε να ήταν και η θηλυκή σου ίδια μετάλλαξη αλλά δεν είναι. 

Αν ο αρσενικός δεν φέρει το fawn γονίδιο τότε δεν θα βγει κάποιο μωρό κανελί σαν τη μαμά. 

Η πιο μεγάλη πιθανότητα λοιπόν είναι άσπρα κοριτσάκια και normal grey αγοράκια εκτός αν κουβαλάει κάποια άλλη μετάλλαξη ο αρσενικός που δεν τη δείχνει. Σε μπέρδεψα;  :Youpi:

----------


## christos80

Εισαι φοβερη τι να με μπερδεψει ισα ισα θα ααπρισει ο τοπος ....καταλαβα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Αρσενικο fawn θα βγει μονο αμα εχει  το γονιδιο κρυμμενο ο αρσενικος σωστα;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Φτιαχνω μια πατεντα για να μπορω βα εχω ελεγχο και στην φωλια χωρις να τα ενοχλω θα ανεβασω φωτο μολις την ολοκληρωσω 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι ναι μόνο έτσι θα βγει αρσενικό μικρό! 

Για να καταλάβεις στις φυλοσυνδετες μεταλλαξεις ο αρσενικός μπορεί να φέρει το γονίδιο αλλά να μην το εμφανίζει στο χρώμα του φτερώματος. Το θηλυκό όμως αν το έχει στα γονίδια της πρέπει να το εμφανίζει σίγουρα και στο χρώμα της!

----------


## christos80

Αυτη ειναι η παντεντα για μην τα ενοχλω 

Και εδω η εικονα απο τον Big brother




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Καλημερα 18/7 1ο αυγο, 19/7 2ο αυγο ,20/7 3ο αυγο ,σημερα 4ο αυγο

----------


## christos80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πλήρης παρακολούθηση στο παραδεισένιο σπίτι!! Με το καλό να γεννηθούν τα ζουζούνια! 

Είδες από ποια μέρα ξεκίνησαν να κλωσσάνε;

----------


## christos80

19/7 ξεκινησαν μετα την γεννηση του 2ου αυγου κωνσταντινα


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Η θηλυκια απο την πρωτη μερα που εκανε το 1 αυγο κοιμηθηκε στην φωλια την επομενη μερα που εκανε το δευτερο αρχισαν κλωσανε εναλλαξ και σημερα στο τεταρτο πολλες φορες ηταν και οι δυο μεσα αν και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Άρα μετράς περίπου 13 ημέρες για την αρχή της εκκόλαψης! 

Α ναι, κάθονται και οι δύο μέσα και μοιράζονται τα αυγά, μην σε παραξενεύει. Εμένα κλωσσούσε η θηλυκιά τα αυγά και ο αρσενικός τη θηλυκιά  :rollhappy:

----------


## christos80

Ναι μετραω κραταω σημειωσεις σε excell 


ολα πανε καλα μου ειπε ενας γνωστος μου να βαλω Βασιλικο να τρωνε βοηθαει πολυ τωρα με το κλωσιμα δεν το ηξερα παντως το καταβροχθιζουν τον βασιλικο η αληθεια ειναι


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Μια βοηθεια το δευτερο ζευγαρακι μου βατευτηκαν χτες εβαλα δυο φωλιες και εννοω ο αρσενικος παει και βγαζει νημα το πεταει κατω εβαλα εβαλα λιγο νημα και στης δυο φωλιες αλλα αντι να βαζει νημα παει και βγαζει το νημα και το πεταει κατω. Υπαρχει κανενα tip ειναι ενος ετους αυτα και πρεπει να ειναι η πρωτη τους φορα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ίσως να μην είναι έτοιμος ακόμα Χρήστο και να θέλει λίγο χρόνο, δοκίμασε να αφήσεις μία φωλιά μήπως βοηθήσει!

----------


## christos80

> Ίσως να μην είναι έτοιμος ακόμα Χρήστο και να θέλει λίγο χρόνο, δοκίμασε να αφήσεις μία φωλιά μήπως βοηθήσει!


Εχω μια εσωτερικη ψαθινη κλειστη  που δεν την εχει πειραξει και μια εξωτερικη καλαθι με σιδερια που την εχω κλεισει με χαρτονι γυρω γυρω και που ασχολειται μαζι της αλλα βγαζοντας το υλικο που του εβαλα.ποια λες να αφησω Κωνσταντινα;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Άφησε αυτή που βλέπεις να ασχολείται περισσότερο, την εξωτερική δηλαδή!

----------


## christos80

Καλημεραααα και καλο μηνα!!το πρωτο χνουδωτο μας βγηκε ακριβως σε 13 μερες το πρωτο αυγουλακι




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Καλώς το δέχτηκες στον κόσμο αυτό το μικράκι! Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά  :Big Grin:

----------


## christos80

> Καλώς το δέχτηκες στον κόσμο αυτό το μικράκι! Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά


Σευχαριστω  μεχρι στιγμης μια χαρα παει βγηκε και δευτερο αν και λενε οτι δεν τα ταιζουν απο την πρωτη μερα τα δικα ξεκινησαν να τα ταιζουν εναλλαξ μανα και πατερας 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τέλεια Χρήστο! (Πως μου ξέφυγε η ενημέρωση του θέματος; Είδα πρώτα το spoiler βίντεο με τα μικρούλια!) Να σου ζήσουν τα όμορφα!!

----------


## christos80

Μου κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση ποσο γρηγορα εδεσαν σαν ζευγαρι ποσο γρηγορα φτιαξαν την φωλια και εκαναν 6 αυγα (τα 5 γεννηθηκαν και περιμενω και το 6 που νομιζω θα εχει και αυτο πουλακι)και ποσο καλοι γονεις ειναι σε τοσο μικρο διαστημα 2,5 εβδομαδων ζευγαρι


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Καλημερα!!!Πρωινος οργασμος εργασιων ολοκληρωσεις φωλιας και ριχνουμε και καμια κορνα αμα λαχει 

 https://youtu.be/VqU3BFpiJuI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ ομορφα.
Αντε και καλους απογονους....

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι ναι εχει κινηση τετοια ωρα στους δρομους

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχουν πολύ γέλιο όταν γυρνάνε γύρω γύρω με το νήμα στο στόμα χωρίς λόγο και αιτία!

----------

